# Apparently I have to say "Hi from England" :)



## sammy (Jun 23, 2011)

Well hello to anyone reading this. I am mainly on this site to get advice as I start trying to get some sort of lighting and staging up for a Youth group I volunteer with. I'll post a couple of questions in appropriate areas. 
Sam xx


----------



## SteveB (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to CB, Sam


----------

